# Comp-Kinch - A website to view KinchRanks for individual competitions



## AlphaSheep (Dec 3, 2022)

Introducing https://comp-kinch.sylvermyst.com

It's a small web app that displays KinchRanks for individual competitions. This idea has been in the making for a few years, but I finally had the energy to follow through with it. I'm not the first person to create something like this, and there was an old site that worked with CubeComps, but nothing that worked with WCA Live that I know of.

This works using public endpoints of the WCA API, and the WCIF format, which is the same system that WCA Live uses to sync results. So it should work with any competition that has results on WCA Live as long as the delegate or organiser synchronises the results from WCA Live.

If you have any suggestions or improvements, you can submit an issue on Github.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 3, 2022)

that's beautiful


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 3, 2022)

It's just a white screen for me


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 3, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> It's just a white screen for me


what browser do you use?

and is JavaScript active on it?

no problems for me on chrome


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 3, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what browser do you use?
> 
> and id JavaScript active on it?
> 
> no problems for me on chrome


It's working now on a computer. Maybe the problem was that i was using a phone.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 3, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> It's working now on a computer. Maybe the problem was that i was using a phone.


on my phone is working ok. android 12, chrome


----------



## UncleFrank (Dec 6, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 10, 2022)

I've made a few updates, the most significant being that it can now pull official results for competitions which means that you can now view Kinch rankings for all competitions that have official results posted, not just those that use WCA Live. For example, World Champs 2015.

Thanks everyone for the feedback and support!



Jorian Meeuse said:


> It's working now on a computer. Maybe the problem was that i was using a phone.


It should work fine on a phone. It's written using React, which means that if Javacript fails to load for any reason, you can get a plain white screen.


----------

